# Altomira Campsite (Spain)



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

We are thinking of staying at this site late october.We also have a dog.Any information would be welcome.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

If you mean Camping Altomira, Navajas its a great site and will take dogs. Its terraced with great views. Pitches are a bit tight for very large vehicles. Walk into town and go the the water fall. Walk/cycle along the old railway track just behind the site. Recommended.

Its on p763 of CC caravan Europe 1.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes, agree with above, a great little site, we stopped there for a week in 2009. Waterfalls are great lots of varied walks, village is lovely, nice bars and shops and some colourful buildings. The via verde that passes alongside site means you can cycle for miles in either direction.
Seem to remember the facilities were good and nice little shop at reception.
You will need some substantial pegs though if you have an awning as the ground is rather hard.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Its sounds a very nice site, I assume that it is not this site you are referring to

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1740

If not would you mind adding the very useful information you guys have provided, to our camp site data base please


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Why do you assume that Clive?
Is there 2 Altomira campsites near Navajas?
:?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Not at all I found the site on the data base but was trying to confirm this was the camp site you were talking of, just a slight difference of some location details etc.... Sounds a nice site


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1740

This is the same site we discussed above.


----------

